# Mammoth tusk handle



## JoBone (Oct 18, 2019)

So psyched about this one. 

I started making handles after seeing a Delosso tooth handle and I wanted to make one myself. Over the last year or so, I’ve tried acquiring the skillset needed to make one. This is tusk, not tooth, but it’s really where I want to be with my hobby.


----------



## McMan (Oct 18, 2019)

Nicest mammoth handle I've ever seen!


----------



## YG420 (Oct 18, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## PappaG (Oct 19, 2019)

What are the challenges working with mammoth?


----------



## JoBone (Oct 19, 2019)

PappaG said:


> What are the challenges working with mammoth?



off the top of my head.

cracking is the main concern, so everything is slow.

Lots of CA before doing anything. That was about a 3 day process as there were many micro cracks
Cutting using fine tooth saw blade, 

Before drilling at 600 rpm or cutting, I coat the entire block in 2-3 coats of epoxy to get about 1/10” of resin to help keep it stable. $80 cobalt drill bit.

Fresh abrasives, with frequent breaks. You will go through abrasives. I didn’t sand for more than 30 seconds at a time. I frequently hit it with CA during the sanding process.


----------



## Jon-cal (Oct 19, 2019)

Wow, that looks awesome. I’m not big on mammoth stuff but that’s a cool one


----------



## Bensbites (Oct 19, 2019)

JoBone said:


> off the top of my head.
> 
> cracking is the main concern, so everything is slow.
> 
> ...




Was the smell as bad as I imagine?


----------



## PappaG (Oct 19, 2019)

Wow... lots of extra work.


----------



## Barashka (Oct 19, 2019)

That is a beautiful handle, great job!
I wonder what deserves such a treatment.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Oct 19, 2019)

Top work!


----------

